# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Hongergevoel beheersen - Artikel

## Agnes574

> Tegen de honger: Vezels en Proteïnen!!
> 
> Het probleem met diëten is dat men er ook moet in slagen om zijn honger te stillen. Als dat het geval is, zal het ook gemakkelijker zijn om die "ontzettende zin in iets lekkers" te beheersen. Om aan het einde van een maaltijd een verzadigd gevoel te hebben, kunnen wij beroep doen op twee voedingsstoffen. De kunst bestaat erin ze op de juiste manier op ons bord te krijgen.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

